# Avaria em estação Davis Vantage Pro2



## rbsmr (11 Ago 2014 às 18:59)

Desde o dia 4 de Agosto até ontem que a minha estação Davis Vantage Pro 2 estava a reportar dados erróneos relativamente à humidade (indicava 1%) e ao vento (indicava 0 km/h).

Descia-a do mastro e as pás do anemómetro rodavam sem qualquer impedimento e só não desmontei o higrómetro porque pensei logo que não valeria a pena e que seria uma avaria irreparável. Misteriosamente, ou talvez não, hoje o higrómetro e o anemómetro começaram a reportar valores consistentes com a realidade. 
Na altura que desci a estação do mastro verifiquei se havia algum mau contacto nas ligações dos sensores, o que não acontecia. A única coisa que reparei é que na ficha de conexão dos sensores já existe pouca massa ou gel que vieram colocadas nas fichas.

Por isso, deduzo que o voltar ao funcionamento dos sensores se devia à alta humidade que caracterizou os últimos dias aqui no oeste (Torres Vedras).

A minha questão e o meu pedido de ajuda aos membros do fórum:
- Se será a falta de massa/gel nas fichas de conexão dos sensores (localizadas no interior da caixa estanque da estação) o motivo da avaria?

-Qual o gel/massa que devo utilizar para colocar nessas fixas de conexão?

-Outras sugestões ou outros motivos possíveis de avaria dos sensores?

Desde já bastante agradecido por todas as respostas!

EDIT: 
Hoje, ao final do dia quando os valores da humidade aumentaram, os valores registados diminuíram!!!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Ago 2014 às 10:44)

Aproveito para questionar se é a versão cablada ou wireless.

As minhas Vantage Pro2 são ambas wireless e nunca tive problemas desse género. O máximo que tive foi não recepção de dados durante umas semanas e vim a perceber que era problema na pilha ou entre a ligação da placa solar com o ISS, que depois se resolveu sozinho sem ser sido diagnosticado nada...


----------



## rbsmr (17 Ago 2014 às 00:38)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Aproveito para questionar se é a versão cablada ou wireless.
> 
> As minhas Vantage Pro2 são ambas wireless e nunca tive problemas desse género. O máximo que tive foi não recepção de dados durante umas semanas e vim a perceber que era problema na pilha ou entre a ligação da placa solar com o ISS, que depois se resolveu sozinho sem ser sido diagnosticado nada...



É a versão wireless! O problema com a humidade continua. Aliás, quando no exterior aumenta a humidade, o valor reportado pela estação diminui!


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Ago 2014 às 15:59)

Também não é incomum as Davis por vezes ficarem doidas com a humidade, especialmente em situações de litoral. Felizmente, é aleatório, mas acontece. 

http://www.wxforum.net/index.php?topic=8080.0

É tentar ou abrir e ver se se passa algo, ou então terá que ser substituído.


----------



## fsl (17 Ago 2014 às 16:23)

Convem centrar a atenção no Sensor HUM/TEMP , pois já tive que substitui-lo por duas vezes. O tempo de vida util em zonas de HUM elevada, normalmente não ultrapassa os 3 anos!...


----------



## Werk_AG (17 Ago 2014 às 23:08)

Só por curiosidade, quanto pode custar a substituição do sensor de temperatura / humidade de uma Davis?


----------



## CptRena (18 Ago 2014 às 02:57)

Compra-se o sensor, depois é só dessoldar e soldar o novo na PCB 
Segundo o meteocercal o custo do sensor anda à volta dos 10€ no eBay.

 http://www.meteocercal.info/forum/Thread-Using-a-Sensirion-SHT1x-with-WeatherDuino-Pro2-system

Espera aí, tu és o man do meteocercal 


Update (3:04)

Parece que a Davis também teve versões com sensores separados (tipo o que a PCE usa)

 http://www.wxforum.net/index.php?topic=8080.msg86803#msg86803

De qualquer maneira, a história é a mesma. Comprar, dessoldar, soldar


----------



## Werk_AG (18 Ago 2014 às 03:43)

Olá, boas CptRena

Yes, I'm 

Pois era aí que eu queria chegar: Ao comprar, dessoldar, soldar...

É verdade, o sensor utilizado nas actuais Davis, encontra-se fácilmente no eBay por menos de 10€, e segundo tenho ouvido dizer conprá-lo directamente num canal oficial Davis é uma "nota preta".

Fica assim o alerta para o rbsmr que se queixou de problemas no sensor da sua Davis.

Eu não tenho nenhuma Davis, tenho uma WeatherDuino Pro2...  que  tambem utiliza um sensor dessa familia, na verdade a versão SHT21.

Cumprimentos


----------



## rbsmr (18 Ago 2014 às 23:13)

Em primeiro lugar queria agradecer a todos os que leram o meu post e deixaram as suas opiniões.

Em segundo lugar estou tentado em seguir a recomendação do CptRena e do Werk_AG. Só que não tenho jeito para esse tipo de reparações a dessoldar e soldar.

Encontrei uma terceira via entre a "nota preta" da Davis (£ 135,00/150,00, ou seja, €168/€186) e a pechincha (bastante boa) sugerida pelo CptRena e Werk_AG. Esta terceira via custa £ 79 (aprox. €98):

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Davis-Van...e_Garden_Weather_Stations&hash=item19f164719f

O que acham?


----------



## Werk_AG (19 Ago 2014 às 01:54)

Posso estar enganado, mas o que me parece é que o sensor fica fora do RS original, talvez dê para pô-lo lá dentro, não sei. Deves tentar perceber isso... ou terás de arranjar um outro RS.


----------



## geoair.pt (21 Ago 2014 às 09:50)

Bah, algo se passa pelo Oeste, o meu sensor temp/hum deu o berro novamente; há um ano atrás já tinha sido 'reparado' agora está novamente ko: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru.../problema-com-temperatura-davis-vp2-7205.html.
Estou à espera que quem o me reparou diga algo, para saber se vale a pena tentar reparar novamente ou mais vale comprar um novo...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Ago 2014 às 11:11)

fsl disse:


> Convem centrar a atenção no Sensor HUM/TEMP , pois já tive que substitui-lo por duas vezes. O tempo de vida util em zonas de HUM elevada, normalmente não ultrapassa os 3 anos!...



Extremamente curioso !

Nesse caso ainda bem que as minhas estações estão ambas a mais de 27 km do mar, em ambientes de raros nevoeiros e salinidade...

Com tanto hábito em usar as Davis Vantage Pro2 nunca me tinha apercebido que tinha havido alguém até hoje com estes problemas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Ago 2014 às 11:16)

geoair.pt disse:


> Bah, algo se passa pelo Oeste, o meu sensor temp/hum deu o berro novamente; há um ano atrás já tinha sido 'reparado' agora está novamente ko: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru.../problema-com-temperatura-davis-vp2-7205.html.
> Estou à espera que quem o me reparou diga algo, para saber se vale a pena tentar reparar novamente ou mais vale comprar um novo...



Das duas uma... Ou realmente o sensor tende a avariar ou então existe algum conflito de frequências na zona e o sinal acaba por ser interceptado e os dados deturpados...

Usas a versão americana ou europeia ? Torre de bombeiros ou polícia perto ? Pode parecer estranho, mas conheci casos de dados muito estranhos que se deviam a frequências coincidentes sempre em choque.


----------



## geoair.pt (21 Ago 2014 às 13:34)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Das duas uma... Ou realmente o sensor tende a avariar ou então existe algum conflito de frequências na zona e o sinal acaba por ser interceptado e os dados deturpados...
> 
> Usas a versão americana ou europeia ? Torre de bombeiros ou polícia perto ? Pode parecer estranho, mas conheci casos de dados muito estranhos que se deviam a frequências coincidentes sempre em choque.



Eu tenho a versão americana, não houve qualquer mudança na torre de bombeiros ou polícia, moro é a menos de 3km da praia, com muita humidade e vento...
Mas atenção, no meu caso só mesmo o "chip" do sensor foi substituído por um modelo superior há cerca de um ano.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Ago 2014 às 13:53)

Apenas porque a versão americana tem uma frequência que choca com a dos serviços de bombeiros e polícia, na europa, cerca de 910 MHz.


----------



## rbsmr (22 Ago 2014 às 16:33)

A minha estação está localizada numa aldeia distante de todas essas coisas. Aliás até agora tinha funcionado bem


----------



## *Dave* (23 Ago 2014 às 13:07)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Apenas porque a versão americana tem uma frequência que choca com a dos serviços de bombeiros e polícia, na europa, cerca de 910 MHz.



Pode eventualmente criar alguma perturbação, mas o checksum final não vai bater certo no receptor e por isso o dado é imediatamente considerado corrompido e não é validado até próximo envio.

O que, quanto muito, poderia acontecer (o que é muito difícil) é todas as comunicações serem dadas como corrompidas e o receptor não apresentar qualquer valor...

Eu aconselhava a desligar tudo, abrir, dar uma limpeza geral, comprar um spray de limpeza de contactos (p.ex. ISTO), aplicar e obviamente colocar aqui algumas fotos do equipamento .


PS: tenho também alguma curiosidade no sensor de temperatura usado pela Davis.... tenho visto algumas marcas a colocar termistores e sensores de baixa qualidade como sensores de temperatura.
A redução de custos é lixada... um bom sensor (como o ds18b20) custam 5€ e um termistor custa uns cêntimos...


----------



## Werk_AG (24 Ago 2014 às 02:27)

O sensor usado pelas Davis é um Sensirion SHT11 e nem na china custa menos de 15 a 20 Euros, apenas o chip.

Pode tambem funcionar com uma versão mais baratinha que é o SHT10, ou com uma mais "carinha" que é o SHT15. Consultando a datasheet de cada um, verifica-se as diferenças são minimas, mas no preço são máximas!


----------



## *Dave* (24 Ago 2014 às 11:45)

SHT11... pelo menos esses usam alguma coisa que jeito...
Quanto ao preço... um tanto elevado para aquilo que é.

No ebay podemos encontrar os AM2302, uns "substitutos" low cost do SHT11.

Datasheet do SHT11;
Datasheet do AM2302;

Segundo estes documentos (comparando a fig3 dos dois), a versão barata tem um erro de leitura muito menor que o SHT11.

Embora na tabela se possam ver alguns desvios, a diferença de preço não o justifica...


* rbsmr : novidades? Continuas a receber valores "malucos"?


----------



## Werk_AG (25 Ago 2014 às 01:43)

Eles (vendedores) gostam de dizer que é um substituto, mas tal não é verdade, no sentido de que onde estiver um SHT1x não podemos ligar um AM2302, DHT22 etc, porque não irá funcionar. Para além do protocolo de comunicação, usam matemática diferente para se obter a leitura.

Sobre se o preço de uns vale a pena sobre o preço de outros, não me prenuncio.

Os DHT22 (e familia...) são optimos sensores na medição da temperatura. Fiz testes durantes meses comparando vários DHT22 com um SHT10 (e até com um SHT21) e as diferenças são minimas nas leituras da temperatura (décimas apenas), agora na questão da leitura da humidade relativa, é como da noite para o dia. Os DHT22 e afins são optimos para utilizar em interiores sem elevadas humidades relativas permanentes, caso contrário ao fim de pouco tempo começam a dar erros enormes nas leituras da humidade.

Os Sensirion podem ser caros, mas são fiáveis e tem uma duração média de 3 anos, mesmo quando utilizados em ambientes de elevada humidade relativa persistente. Certamente que é por isso que a Davis os utiliza.
Eu não sou fã das estações Davis, (ou dizendo melhor, não gosto da politica de venda da empresa), mas que aquilo é bom é, e que eles sabem o que fazem, sabem sim senhor.


----------



## rbsmr (25 Ago 2014 às 03:08)

*Dave* disse:


> SHT11... pelo menos esses usam alguma coisa que jeito...
> Quanto ao preço... um tanto elevado para aquilo que é.
> 
> No ebay podemos encontrar os AM2302, uns "substitutos" low cost do SHT11.
> ...


Sim continuo a receber os valores malucos! Obrigado por continuarem a postar alternativas mas já optei pela compra de um sensor, no ebay, já montado e pronto a instalar. Estou à espera do receber esta semana.


----------



## *Dave* (25 Ago 2014 às 12:14)

Werk_AG disse:


> Eles (vendedores) gostam de dizer que é um substituto, mas tal não é verdade, no sentido de que onde estiver um SHT1x não podemos ligar um AM2302, DHT22 etc, porque não irá funcionar. Para além do protocolo de comunicação, usam matemática diferente para se obter a leitura.



Um com I2C, o outro em onewire...

Não são substitutos para trocar um pelo outro, mas são bastante razoáveis, pelo preço, para que as marcas mais "low cost" os usem...
Em quantidade, isto deve ficar em 1USD cada. Não justifica continuarem com sensores de +-2C...




rbsmr disse:


> Sim continuo a receber os valores malucos! Obrigado por continuarem a postar alternativas mas já optei pela compra de um sensor, no ebay, já montado e pronto a instalar. Estou à espera do receber esta semana.



O anemometro continua a dar valores errados?
Esse possivelmente terá mais a ver com algum tipo de falha mecânica... algo se passou com o tacometro possivelmente...


----------



## geoair.pt (25 Ago 2014 às 12:17)

Também cheguei a ter problemas no anemometro há uns invernos atrás. Ve se as copas não descaíram no eixo e se deixou de registar. Foi o que aconteceu comigo há uns invernos atrás...


----------



## rbsmr (25 Ago 2014 às 12:22)

Felizmente o anemómetro tem estado a funcionar bem. Foi só uma falha de 2 dias.


----------



## *Dave* (25 Ago 2014 às 13:55)

O termometro e higrometro têm o mesmo emissor que o anemometro?
Ou têm circuitos separados?


----------



## rbsmr (25 Ago 2014 às 14:55)

Dave, pelo menos têm dois cabos diferentes, o que leva a crer que sejam dois cabos diferentes. Vou colocar um pacotinho de sílica gel na caixa estanque. O que vos parece?


----------



## *Dave* (25 Ago 2014 às 17:07)

Então os cabos vão todos para uma caixa onde supostamente estará o emissor certo?

O Pluviometro também está ligado a essa caixa? Ele regista bem?

Eu estou a tentar perceber se o circuito que está nessa caixa tem ou não algum problema, pois se o problema estiver aí, a troca de sensores não irá fazer qualquer diferença...

Não sei muito bem como são as Davis...


----------



## ACalado (26 Ago 2014 às 12:42)

rbsmr disse:


> Dave, pelo menos têm dois cabos diferentes, o que leva a crer que sejam dois cabos diferentes. Vou colocar um pacotinho de sílica gel na caixa estanque. O que vos parece?



Boas a estação esta na garantia? Se não estiver posso arranjar-te um contacto de uma pessoa que te repara isso sem qualquer problema.

Abraço


----------



## rbsmr (26 Ago 2014 às 13:28)

ACalado disse:


> Boas a estação esta na garantia? Se não estiver posso arranjar-te um contacto de uma pessoa que te repara isso sem qualquer problema.
> 
> Abraço


Não, não está na garantia. De qualquer forma, como disse acima, já mandei vir o sensor mas agradecia o contacto dessa pessoa para uma próxima vez. Obrigado!


----------



## rbsmr (26 Ago 2014 às 13:32)

*Dave* disse:


> Então os cabos vão todos para uma caixa onde supostamente estará o emissor certo?
> 
> O Pluviometro também está ligado a essa caixa? Ele regista bem?
> 
> ...


Sim está ligado à esse emissor.  E regista até bem demais 
A humidade que cai durante a noite dá para acumular 0,2/0,3 mm de precipitação.


----------



## rbsmr (28 Ago 2014 às 19:38)

Boas!

Hoje já chegou o novo sensor. Amanhã irei montá-lo e deixarei umas fotografias do mesmo. Entretanto, fica o vídeo de instruções de montagem. https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=f6ysMixVie4


----------



## rbsmr (29 Ago 2014 às 12:31)

Aqui fica a foto do sensor original. Por azelhice minha a foto do novo sensor novo montado não ficou gravada.  De qualquer forma o sensor novo é comprido e só ficou agarrado num ponto de fixação do antigo.  Mas é o suficiente para ficar bem fixo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




UPDATE:

Aqui fica a imagem do sensor tirada do site do vendedor (o qual vivamente recomendo! Muito simpático e atencioso!):






P.S.: está a funcionar impecavelmente!


----------



## AFSM (16 Ago 2019 às 16:50)

Boa tarde,

Tenho o sensor de tempertaura/humidade da minha estação DAVIS Vantage PRO 2 avariado (já me apercebi que não é coisa rara nestas estações).
O sensor que estava instalado tem o seguinte part number: 7346.176J - DIGITAL TEMP/HUM MODULE.
Após ter lido o forum, a minha intenção seria substituir somente o sensor SHT11. Acontece porém que a SENSIRION deixou de fabricar este sensor, tendo-o substituído pelo SHT31. Julgo que este sensor não tem as mesmas ligações do SHT11 e não sei se funcionará. Dito por outras palavras, não será só retirar o SHT11 e soldar o SHT31.
Assim sendo, solicito a ajuda do rbsmr ou de outro colega do forum no sentido de me indicarem qual será a alternativa para reparar ou substituir este sensor.
Solicito também ao rbsmr a possibilidade de me indicar o fornecedor do sensor que comprou e se o mesmo é digital ou analógico.
Agradecimentos antecipados.


----------



## AFSM (18 Ago 2019 às 13:02)

rbsmr disse:


> vendedor (o qual vivamente recomendo!



Por favor, será possível indicar o contato deste fornecedor?
Grato pela atenção.


----------



## geoair.pt (19 Ago 2019 às 12:16)

Bom dia!
@AFSM já tive este problema duas vezes. A 1ª vez mandei vir do ebay (Ryan Wilhour/Scaled Instruments) , mas mais recentemente (alguns anos) mandei vir um sensor '_melhorado_' novo de um utilizador (belfryboy) do forum wxforum.


----------



## AFSM (19 Ago 2019 às 14:13)

geoair.pt disse:


> Bom dia!
> @AFSM já tive este problema duas vezes. A 1ª vez mandei vir do ebay (Ryan Wilhour/Scaled Instruments) , mas mais recentemente (alguns anos) mandei vir um sensor '_melhorado_' novo de um utilizador (belfryboy) do forum wxforum.


Boa tarde,
Agradeço a informação disponibilizada.
O sensor do "belfryboy" funciona bem? O sensor utilizado nesta opção é o SHT15, que também já não é fabricado.
Os novos módulos disponibilizados pela DAVIS, com o part number 7346.070, já vem equipados com o sensor SHT31, mas o seu custo é elevado e desconheço qual a sua fiabilidade.


----------



## geoair.pt (20 Ago 2019 às 09:30)

AFSM disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Agradeço a informação disponibilizada.
> O sensor do "belfryboy" funciona bem? O sensor utilizado nesta opção é o SHT15, que também já não é fabricado.
> Os novos módulos disponibilizados pela DAVIS, com o part number 7346.070, já vem equipados com o sensor SHT31, mas o seu custo é elevado e desconheço qual a sua fiabilidade.


Sim, o sensor do Belfryboy tem funcionado sem problemas.
Não sabia que o havia uma revisão do sensor de t/h, mas aconselhava a dar uma vista de olhos pelo wxforum sobre este tema, caso ainda não o tenhas fetio.
Cumps


----------



## AFSM (21 Ago 2019 às 01:25)

geoair.pt disse:


> Sim, o sensor do Belfryboy tem funcionado sem problemas.
> Não sabia que o havia uma revisão do sensor de t/h, mas aconselhava a dar uma vista de olhos pelo wxforum sobre este tema, caso ainda não o tenhas fetio.
> Cumps


Obrigado.
Assim farei.


----------



## geoair.pt (1 Dez 2019 às 13:55)

Boas!
@AFSM como resolveste a tua situação do sensor t/h?
O meu está com problemas ao nível da humidade
Cumps 

Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A3003 através do Tapatalk


----------



## rbsmr (1 Dez 2019 às 14:19)

geoair.pt disse:


> Boas!
> @AFSM como resolveste a tua situação do sensor t/h?
> O meu está com problemas ao nível da humidade
> Cumps
> ...


Comprei um sensor novo. O link acho que está no início do post. Senão posso tentar achar. 

Enviado do meu SM-A750FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (1 Dez 2019 às 18:30)

geoair.pt disse:


> Boas!
> @AFSM como resolveste a tua situação do sensor t/h?
> O meu está com problemas ao nível da humidade
> Cumps
> ...



https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/sonda-de-t-compativel-com-davis-vp2-de-baixo-custo.10148/

100% compatível por 20/25€ (Eu fiz cerca de dez deles)
Atenção, o SHT75 é substituído pelo SHT85, que não é compatível)


----------



## Toby (3 Jan 2020 às 22:32)

Boa noite,

Para aqueles de vocês que têm um datalogger de IP Davis (Weatherlink.com).
Tem havido alguns bloqueios bastante significativos nos últimos dias.
Para mim é bastante limitado, mas para outros é bastante catastrófico.
A solução é reiniciar o console e o LOCAL BACKUP!!  E paciência.! 

https://www.wxforum.net/index.php?topic=38450.0


----------



## Toby (4 Jan 2020 às 10:30)

Toby disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Para aqueles de vocês que têm um datalogger de IP Davis (Weatherlink.com).
> Tem havido alguns bloqueios bastante significativos nos últimos dias.
> ...



Bom dia,
É o firmware do Davis IP Datalogger que é a causa (bug 2020) um patch estará disponível. 

Bom sabado.


----------



## Toby (8 Jan 2020 às 06:10)

https://www.davisinstruments.com/support/weather/download/WLIP_Updater_115.exe


----------

